# Who has met or chatted with who?



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

I got a phone call last night from a long haired sweety and it got me thinking...

who here has met or talked over the phone to other members?

i have met NT and Mrs NT and they are great/wonderful people.

i have talked to these people on the phone:
-burner
-dero 
-dave
-hardasnails
-nt of course
-djrx

and shorty has talked to my answering machine 

they are all wonderful people and i cant wait to meet them in person


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

I've met in person...

NT & Mrs.NT
Jodi
Twinpeak
Leslie
Dante
Lorraine
Gopro
Pepper
Mike/1fast400
Albob
P-Funk
Par Deus
Tkarrde
Eclypz
Jessica


and fade and I both have talked to Pitboss... sure miss him


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 13, 2003)

Only Dero and a couple others who rarely post.

I have met about 40 people from ridemonkey (mountain bike website).  Anyone who says "It's just the internet" is full of crap!  I have met awesome people and have gotten some generous discounts on bike merchandise because of online friends.  Some of my closest friends now are people I first met online.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 13, 2003)

From this board I've met in person or spoke on the phone with...
dino
dero
pitboss

I've met quite a few people from other boards too.

I see there are more and more people from AZ on this board so maybe I'll get the chance to meet others as well.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've met in person...
> 
> NT & Mrs.NT
> ...



You've forgotten me already?!?!?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You've forgotten me already?!?!?


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 13, 2003)

I have spoken on the phone with the bubble butt wonder.......


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You've forgotten me already?!?!?


 I met Albob and his wife for lunch!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I met Albob and his wife for lunch!



You may not believe this folks but DG's not nearly as annoying in person as he is here.  

I've met:

dg806
Pitboss
Butterfly
Fade
Mr. & Mrs. NT
Dante
gopro
Twin Peaks
Leslie
Jodi

and I've talked on the phone with Esmerelda.  (The phone sex would have been better if those holes weren't so damn small.  )


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 13, 2003)

> (The phone sex would have been better if those holes weren't so damn big )


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You've forgotten me already?!?!?


Oh damn!!!  I knew I was forgetting someone... sorry


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You may not believe this folks but DG's not nearly as annoying in person as he is here.


uummm, thanks!


----------



## senimoni (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm meeting Babsie tomorrow


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> I'm meeting Babsie tomorrow


Oh I'm jealous!!!  But hopefully I'll get to meet you both at the Arnold


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_



nice editing 

DJ...thats me


----------



## Rissole (Nov 13, 2003)

I havent meet or spoken to anyone  Even Esmerelda...
Screw this livin in OZ


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2003)

I have not met or spoken to anyone here, and I think I want to keep it that way! 

just kidding.


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2003)

Spoken to and or met.

J'bo
Firestorm
Sapphire
Albob, B'fly & Fade and Burner via regular mail (Does that count?)
Shortstuff
Gopro

Am I missing anyone??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

People I've met

Dante
Twin Peak
Leslie
Funky
Par Deus
Tkarrde
Eclypz
1fast400
XtremeFormula
Jessica
Butterfly
Fade
Albob
Pepper
Lorraine
Gopro
NT


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I havent meet or spoken to anyone  Even Esmerelda...
> Screw this livin in OZ



soon punky soon


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 14, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm

I have talked to:
David
Hardasnails

heard the voice of:
NT

Man I need to make this list a heck of a lot longer

And damnit I need to hear the hottie J's voice forget this internet thing, but hey if I ever meet her, when I do, forget Paris Hilton we could have our own tape


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

Um, I've met Justin/Eggs and that's it  
I  really liked meeting him though  He's the only onw I've been talking on the phone with as well  Will meet rock4832 in a week when I go see Justin 

Anyone else living in DC?
And is anyone going to be in Chicago over New Years?


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Haha, the only person I've met is Jenny   and yeah, we talk on the phone  umm, and I really liked her too 

Hey, we are going to be in Chicago over new years honey, hrmm, any of the Chicago peeps up with a party downtown?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey, we are going to be in Chicago over new years honey, hrmm, any of the Chicago peeps up with a party downtown?



That was kinda why I was asking if anyone would be there honey


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Dont you roll them eyes at me 'lil lady


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

oh you just flipped her off eggy  kiss her and make up!

btw Chicago is only a 14 hour drive for me....just figured that out.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah... if you werent so boring J'Bo you'd come and hang with us for a day or two.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Sowwy babe


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

i am gonna kick your butt mr.....big jenny and little jenny are gonna get you...i will try to find some people to head out there with and let you know...14 hours is far to drive all by my lonesome.


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 14, 2003)

Of course, J'bo.  The one and only.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Haha, I wouldnt doubt it... but I have no doubt I can whoop both of you 

Yeah, there have to be some people around there that want to head to Chi town, and perhaps we can find some people that live near the downtown area to hang with.  Guess we'll see what turns up


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am gonna kick your butt mr.....big jenny and little jenny are gonna get you...i will try to find some people to head out there with and let you know...14 hours is far to drive all by my lonesome.



 That would be SO AMAZING Jenny!!  Oooh I really hope you can come!!

And yes, let's kick Justin's ass  I know where his weak spots are


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

oh jenny there is no doubt that we could get him down 

i will work on this little project...i was trying to find something exciting to do anyways.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, I wouldnt doubt it... but I have no doubt I can whoop both of you



  

Oooh, we could soooo take you


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Oooh, you stay away from the weak spots... you fight dirty, and I will to


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2003)

Otay  ,I have met in person, MBC,IAB,Dino.
Talked on the phone to Bustinout,Dino,J'Bo.


 Egg,play dead!!!
 Jen and Jenny


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Ahh, you ho Dero, dont you have a bike to fall off or sometin? 

Why dont you head down for New Years too man?  We'll make a party of it.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> And is anyone going to be in Chicago over New Years?



hmmmm ... Chicago for New Years ... that's an interesting idea for sure!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 14, 2003)

I have met/talked to 

David
GoPro


----------



## JJJ (Nov 14, 2003)

I wanna visit the states to... Hey Jenny, got any room in your suitcase?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, you ho Dero, dont you have a bike to fall off or sometin?
> 
> Why dont you head down for New Years too man?  We'll make a party of it.



i second that.


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2003)

As much as I would LOVE to,I will have to work  dat night/day...
You know how much work I will have in dec to jan!!
We had a show cancellation so no work from dec 15 to jan 21.I'm trying to get on this show for new year's eve/day...


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Shoot NT, you know you've got an invite


----------



## Eggs (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah yeah Dero, excuses excuses! 

Its all good, I understand.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I wanna visit the states to... Hey Jenny, got any room in your suitcase?



Haha, you've never seen the way I pack  I fill the suitcase up and then I jump on it to make it close  So you'd have  to be really skinny 

Yeah, NT, Chicago over New Years sounds good, doesn't it?  I promise to bring you Nudie pics of swedish girls


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I wanna visit the states to... Hey Jenny, got any room in your suitcase?


Where are you???


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Ann  

JJJ lives in Sweden, just a little ways away from me


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, you ho Dero, dont you have a bike to fall off or sometin?
> 
> Why dont you head down for New Years too man?  We'll make a party of it.




In response to falling off the bike!     LMAO!  Too funny!  

Eggs, do you have family in Chi-town?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I have met/talked to
> 
> David
> GoPro



And it was well worth to have met Sapph!  A wonderful woman, a special lady with a kind heart, too!  

Go pro is also great!  I love his phone messages.  He makes me crack up too much.  I wonder if I still have some of those messages stored!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Haha, oooh NT, cant turn an offer like that down can you!

JJJ, if she packs her suitcase at all like she puts her clothes in her drawers, I wouldnt go near that suitcase 

Yeah David, I have some family in Chi-Town... at least in the suburbs to the west a little ways.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And it was well worth to have met Sapph!  A wonderful woman, a special lady with a kind heart, too!
> 
> Go pro is also great!  I love his phone messages.  He makes me crack up too much.  I wonder if I still have some of those messages stored!



Thank You David.  You are a great guy with a heart of gold!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Where are you???




Yeah, what Jenny said.   There is like only 30 min by train between us. 10 min if Im driving  



Eggs; Yeah, women and their clothes... still dont know what they do with them all  



Jenny; ok, to bad... But if Im not going to the states, can I atleast have some of them nudie pix of swedish hotties Ive been hearing about?


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll take another approach to this:

The people who'd want to meet me. I'm not really familiar with most members of this community, so I'll guess on:

Eggs---so he can beat the Atheism out of me.

Babsie---I'll let her do whatever she wants to me.


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> I'll take another approach to this:
> 
> The people who'd want to meet me. I'm not really familiar with most members of this community.


That's how it's starts,you know nobody,then all of a sudden...
You making Egg salad I see.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, I'd enjoy meeting Dante.  Athiestic beliefs and all 

JJJ - She can give you as many nude pics of Swedish girls as she wishes.  As long as they arent of her    Haha, but you're right... those Swedish roads are beautiful things indeed.  I enjoyed them much more than American roads, and the drivers were much more courteous.  Down here in Virginia they are mostly retards.  Slow in the fast lane, reverse in the slow lane...


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, oooh NT, cant turn an offer like that down can you!
> 
> JJJ, if she packs her suitcase at all like she puts her clothes in her drawers, I wouldnt go near that suitcase
> ...



I trust that you will take your sweetie for some Chi-town Deep dish pie!!!!!!  Mmmnnnnnn pizzzaaaaa!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thank You David.  You are a great guy with a heart of gold!



Your more than welcome, sweetie!!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Shoot... you think I can get that girl to eat unhealthy David?    She had me extra order protien and call my friends that we are staying at and tell them that she and I only eat healthy food 

I like that about her 

I dont know, I might be able to get her to have a piece of our famous Chicago deep dish.  You know, the kind that gives you that satisfied "That was damn good pizza" feeling?  Like Giordano's or something along those lines?  Yeah, I wouldnt mind some of that.  I only eat pizza every couple months myself... and its hard to beat the thin crust pizza that you find in Italy, but as far as pizza goes Giordanos rocks.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Your more than welcome, sweetie!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 15, 2003)

Just gotta say.. Eggs.. you and Jenny are soooo CUTE!!!!  Ya gotta love LOVE...


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks Sapphire!  Yeah... being with Jenny is so great, she's an amazing lady


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 15, 2003)

ok ok enough off topic conversations here 
make a New Years thread eggy.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Haha, okay


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok ok enough off topic conversations here
> make a New Years thread eggy.



Glad I'm not the only one with this pet peeve. lol


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Shoot... you think I can get that girl to eat unhealthy David?    She had me extra order protien and call my friends that we are staying at and tell them that she and I only eat healthy food
> 
> I like that about her
> ...



 @ Eggs!  

Well, Jenny, if you're out there reading this then hear this!

"If I come to Chicago and it could possbly be our one time only US meeting (unless that is if you come to S.  Florida to vacation with Justin) then, I'm going to ask you and Justin to meet me up at the Italian eatery- aka PIZZA.  Now... you both *COULD* join me in this delicatable meal and use it as a reward for all of our hard work in the gym and celebrate all of our gains for one night only or you  or both of you *can* watch me celebrate by myself and suffer each time as I bite into that oooooh so great Chicago pizza pie!   

There Justin, that should get her to eat some pizza!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Shoot... you think I can get that girl to eat unhealthy David?    She had me extra order protien and call my friends that we are staying at and tell them that she and I only eat healthy food



 
I don't think I'll hear you complain when your hands are all over me feeling the changes 





> Well, Jenny, if you're out there reading this then hear this!
> "If I come to Chicago and it could possbly be our one time only US meeting (unless that is if you come to S. Florida to vacation with Justin) then, I'm going to ask you and Justin to meet me up at the Italian eatery- aka PIZZA. Now... you both COULD join me in this delicatable meal and use it as a reward for all of our hard work in the gym and celebrate all of our gains for one night only or you or both of you can watch me celebrate by myself and suffer each time as I bite into that oooooh so great Chicago pizza pie!



Ooooh, I think I need some pizza  Dave, now you better show up in Chicago cause I want that pizza and I won't have it without you


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

I was fortunate to have spoken to my buddy DAVID.  What a great guy.  I'd like to meet and train with him before I die.  
lol


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I got a phone call last night from a long haired sweety and it got me thinking...
> 
> who here has met or talked over the phone to other members?
> ...


**********************************************

    

I never made that list above to my dismay.  Lovely J'Bo refused to speak to me even after some pleading.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't believe J'Bo let a hippie talk to her on the phone and not a clean cut gentlemen such as myself.  Damn where is that sobbing smiley face again?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey FS!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I was fortunate to have spoken to my buddy DAVID.  What a great guy.  I'd like to meet and train with him before I die.
> lol



A forewarning to FS.  You may half way die bc/ meeting you is no problem but training (at least at this point) is laughter bc/ I'm only using a 1/4 of the weight I used to use.  My workouts are less than 35 mins and I hope you have 30lb. DB's laying around!     Cardio is a different story though!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

David, you and I both know that the amount of poundages does not make up a good workout, it's how well you handle the weight your using.  I'm still sure we would have a great workout.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thanks Sapphire!  Yeah... being with Jenny is so great, she's an amazing lady



TOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David, you and I both know that the amount of poundages does not make up a good workout, it's how well you handle the weight your using.  I'm still sure we would have a great workout.




No, I know.  (Criteria/Condition ) But we'd have to workout in a normal gym and not yoru basement home gym!  

And lastly, you have to promise me you won't kill anyone that annoys you, either!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 16, 2003)

Ahhh, that'll do it David!    Thanks bro!

You're right Jenny, I wont be complaining one bit


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I can't believe J'Bo let a hippie talk to her on the phone and not a clean cut gentlemen such as myself.  Damn where is that sobbing smiley face again?



You know why hun  
I will not talk to anyone that is married.
However i will talk to you when we meet in person...
If she ever lets you out of the house that is


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 16, 2003)

That is a great personal policy J'Bo.  That right there would keep alot of people out of the dog house ifthey followed that rule.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

yes doggy houses would be cold at this time of year


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You know why hun
> I will not talk to anyone that is married.
> However i will talk to you when we meet in person...
> If she ever lets you out of the house that is



Very wise J!  Thanks for watching out for me in this area! I have been following your advice about pretending he is standing behind me while I am online.. it's working.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

learn from other peoples mistakes


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You know why hun
> I will not talk to anyone that is married.
> However i will talk to you when we meet in person...
> If she ever lets you out of the house that is



Fire says this:  blaa blaa blaa blaa blas  whooey!  I'm special and you should break your law for me.  Heck I'm willing to talk to a skinny little thing like you!!!  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> That is a great personal policy J'Bo.  That right there would keep alot of people out of the dog house ifthey followed that rule.



Shadup ya traitor!!!!  Your suppossed to tell her there are always exceptions to every rule and this is one rule that I should be exceptionalized.  (is that a word???) hahahaha


----------



## Eggs (Nov 16, 2003)

Doesnt sound like she's going to go for it bro! 

Thats the way the whistle blows...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Damn wistles!!!  hahahahaha

Seriously to everyone,,, this is just an ongoing joke with J'Bo.  I just tease her about the phone and would NEVER feel comfortable myself calling her.  Besides that,,, Canada is long distance!!!!  hahahaha


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

Behave their FS!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Shhh be quiet there David I'm trying to make people think I'm not a horn dog and after J'Bo.


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

That's it brother!  I'm calling you up soon!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

hahahahaha    you watching the game?  My cowboys can't buy a damn field goal.  They are moving the ball real good and then BAM they are punting again.  I just don't get it!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 16, 2003)

There are a shitload of peeps here I`d like to meet though have not had the chance yet.

I have met and chatted a few times with someone from another board I post at though....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Fire says this:  blaa blaa blaa blaa blas  whooey!  I'm special and you should break your law for me.  Heck I'm willing to talk to a skinny little thing like you!!!  hahahaha



do you think that this comment was nesessary


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Damn wistles!!!  hahahahaha
> 
> Seriously to everyone,,, this is just an ongoing joke with J'Bo.  I just tease her about the phone and would NEVER feel comfortable myself calling her.  Besides that,,, Canada is long distance!!!!  hahahaha



Plus your such a pussy you cant even stand up to your own wife and tell her that you want to come hangout with some FRIENDS


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Nov 16, 2003)

Never met or spoken on the phone to anyone on the board... but I know some wish they had


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> do you think that this comment was nesessary



Hey now you pretty little thing,, did you not see my laughter at the end???  you know I luvs ya so take the finger back or your getting a cyber spanking.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

dont ever call a gal that trains to build muscle skinny mr  

now you have been bad so next time i see you, your getting a beating


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Plus your such a pussy you cant even stand up to your own wife and tell her that you want to come hangout with some FRIENDS


Naa I'm not a pussy J'Bo. since your putting me in such a spot and forcing me to defend my stance on this matter, the honest truth is, I'm pretty strapped and we have been saving for 2 years now to take the kids to Disney Land and something major came up and all we saved is gone.  So it would be more then selfish of me to take a trip somewhere when I promised my children Disney land and have put that off now 2 times because of financial difficulties.  So there I just posted very personnel information for everyone to see.  Thank you.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Plus your such a pussy you cant even stand up to your own wife and tell her that you want to come hangout with some FRIENDS



BWAAAAAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOO!

Oh that was good.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont ever call a gal that trains to build muscle skinny mr
> 
> now you have been bad so next time i see you, your getting a beating



Well I meant skinny in a loving and muscular way.  you have such a teeny weeny waist and that is a good thing.  It may be muscular but damn tiny.  You took my skinny as a bad thing when in fact it was a compliment.   I wish I had a skinny waist.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> BWAAAAAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Oh that was good.



HOW THE FUQ DO YOU ALWAYS SHOW UP IN TIME FOR YOUR LITTLE SMACKDOWN COMMENTS  RIGHT AFTER SOMEONE (usually J'Bo) BITCH SLAPS ME?????   My mother never liked you BO!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Naa I'm not a pussy J'Bo. since your putting me in such a spot and forcing me to defend my stance on this matter, the honest truth is, I'm pretty strapped and we have been saving for 2 years now to take the kids to Disney Land and something major came up and all we saved is gone.  So it would be more then selfish of me to take a trip somewhere when I promised my children Disney land and have put that off now 2 times because of financial difficulties.  So there I just posted very personnel information for everyone to see.  Thank you.



well then you could have told me that instead of saying even in pm's that "your wife wouldnt let you"...i want to go to Disney World too and i admire the fact that you are willing to give your babies anything...so come here and give me a  you old fart 

BTW i dont "bitch slap you"...its a luv tap


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2003)

Fire ... if I was given the choice between going to Vegas without my daughter and going to Disneyland with my daughter, I'd choose Disneyland - especially if they've never been before!   It is so much fun to see how happy Disneyland makes them.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Disney Land made me the happiest gal alive...thats why i am heading to Florida as soon as i can...well there are also a few people i would love to meet


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

psst... DisneyLAND is in California... DisneyWORLD is in Florida


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

I know hun...i was just bragging that Disney World is bigger and better and he should take them there   thanks.


----------



## PB&J (Nov 17, 2003)

I have never met anyone, How did all of you get so close? Do you ask for each others numbers or what?

How do you do that?


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> BTW i dont "bitch slap you"...its a luv tap





Psssst J.Bo!!!
He would not know da difference!!!
He's such a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well then you could have told me that instead of saying even in pm's that "your wife wouldnt let you"...i want to go to Disney World too and i admire the fact that you are willing to give your babies anything...so come here and give me a  you old fart
> 
> BTW i dont "bitch slap you"...its a luv tap


J'Bo, your one of my closest friends on here so you can "bitch slap" me anytime you like. 
I know I use the phrase  "my wife won't let me" but that is an easy way to just get the point across without belly aching about my current financial status.  It really isn't right to put the blame on her like that but she isn't seeing it so it isn' harming anyone.  and due to our current status,, she wouldn't let me go if I asked.  Her reasons would be valid as I've explained.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fire ... if I was given the choice between going to Vegas without my daughter and going to Disneyland with my daughter, I'd choose Disneyland - especially if they've never been before!   It is so much fun to see how happy Disneyland makes them.



I've never been there myself NT but my wife has and swears it is a lifetime memory.  I'm hoping that after this years Tax refund comes, we can plan it.  I just need my wife (and myself) to LEAVE the Damn Credit cards alone!!!  They are killing me.   Every month I put 3 to 400 dollars on it and when I look as the months purchases it's 500.00 or more.  I just can't get out of this damn debt!!!  then I was "forced" to buy a new truck at the end of last winter and get rid of my other truck which I only had for 1 year and still owed 10,000 on because my wife didn't want me driving a 2wd truck after that bad storm last year.  So that killed me too.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> I have never met anyone, How did all of you get so close? Do you ask for each others numbers or what?
> 
> How do you do that?



We pretty much just pm eachother nudies of ourselves and become friends that way  you start 

Other people just use the number they find at the bottom of my emails 

Fire...


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Other people just use the number they find at the bottom of my emails


Who done dat????


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> We pretty much just pm eachother nudies of ourselves and become friends that way  you start
> 
> Other people just use the number they find at the bottom of my emails
> ...



OMG,, speaking of which,, you have no IDEA how difficult it can be to HAVE YOUR PHONE NUMBER  and yet not be allowed to call it!!!  It's like giving a child a candy bar and not letting him eat it.   hahahaha   So you see J'Bo,, how much I DO respect you??  I coulda called and waited for you to say hello and then hang up.  Then I would have gotten my wish and heard your voice.  But I'd never do that because you ARE my very good friend and I respect your wishes regardless how difficult it may be.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Dero done dat 

Fire...so you dont want me to call you and leave a message now


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Who done dat????


DERO,, I've asked J'Bo to call me on several occasions so I could hear her voice but she respectfully declined because I'm married.  BUT she sent me a photograph in the mail and her addy and phone number were on the letter head.  I have her number but NEVER called it.  to answer your question,  NObody has done it but I could have is what she is saying.
By the way , when I ask her now it is just in a teasing manner.  Hopefully she knows that.  I hate persistent people and I'm not one of them.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

For godsakes now he doesnt want me to call  this is hilarious


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

hahaha  I was just thinking. totally hypothetical:     I go to the Mr. Olympia next year and MY WIFE GIVES ME THE OK.  To save money, J'Bo and I room together.   OOOps only one bed so Jen and I agree to sleep in the same bed but I must stay on my side.   Well nighty night time comes along and Jen asks me to turn away so she can get BUTT NEKKED FOR BED then slips under the covers.  Now, here I am knowing she is butt Nekked and lay down next to her but very SEPERATED  crying myself to sleep.    hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eggs (Nov 17, 2003)

She would do that to you too


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i would never sleep with (in the same bed or room) a married man...unless he was tied up  j/k


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> psst... DisneyLAND is in California... DisneyWORLD is in Florida



Ohhh  well I took the kids to Disney LAND and I hated it.  The lines were outragous.  I'd never go back.   I've heard Disney WORLD is much much better (except for the lines during most of the year).


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> She would do that to you too



I know she would.  She is very free spirited and probably wouldn't think anything of if with someone she considered a friend.  (and they stayed on their side) hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would never sleep with (in the same bed or room) a married man...unless he was tied up  j/k


No worries Jen, I'll bring the leather oops I mean ropes.  hehehehehehe


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok ok you got me...but i dont sleep naked cause i get too cold...i wear tiny panties and a boy beater


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Even better Jen, after you fall asleep and I chew through the ropes I'll just peek under the covers cause that sound even sexier then being naked.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

You obviously don't know what J'Bo looks like Vman.  She is a natural Viagra.  I get a woody just saying her name.

J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo
WOW THAT WAS GREAT I NEED A CIGARETTE!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh.......I just remembered I spoke to another person and almost met them.....wrong entrance though.....


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh.......I just remembered I spoke to another person and almost met them.....wrong entrance though.....


are we supposed to believe you!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> are we supposed to believe you!!!



 

I actually have met someone from a different site. The dude came to Japan and set up an interview with someone I`d been wanting to talk with for me. Will probably meet him again in about 3 weeks all going well.

The other dude went to an event the same time I did. He was in the arena and I was backstage so we couldn`t catch up.....next time I`m in Osaka will probably will though.

So if someone comes to japan let me know  lol


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I actually have met someone from a different site. The dude came to Japan and set up an interview with someone I`d been wanting to talk with for me. Will probably meet him again in about 3 weeks all going well.
> ...


alright smartass, now i feel stupid to go with the look as well.
 i thought it was a safe bet knowing that your over in Japan god dam it!!!*tank hangs head in shame*


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> alright smartass, now i feel stupid to go with the look as well.
> i thought it was a safe bet knowing that your over in Japan god dam it!!!*tank hangs head in shame*



LOL   

The other site is a fight site so they travel around quite a bit


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL
> 
> The other site is a fight site so they travel around quite a bit


 figures!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Yea well those fight guys are all gay so I wouldn't want to meet kuso. hahahahahahaha    Just funnen ya man.  If we ever bomb Japan again I'll be sure to come there and warn you personnally.  hehehehehe


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You obviously don't know what J'Bo looks like Vman.  She is a natural Viagra.  I get a woody just saying her name.
> 
> J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo, J'Bo, J'bo, J'Bo
> WOW THAT WAS GREAT I NEED A CIGARETTE!!!!



Smoking is bad hun  BTW i will take a pic of me in my jammys at my next photoshoot


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> If we ever bomb Japan again I'll be sure to come there and warn you personnally.  hehehehehe



Dude, not cool.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

Fire, go during January or February during the week.  There is no one there at that time.  If you can at least.  We did that my senior year four years ago and we did the whole park twice in one day.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Fire...shorty is right Jan is or May is the best time to go.

IAB...its only because he is with the army...he did not mean any harm

Shorty...we gotta meet and go play in the park


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah lets go to disney world, I have never been and we can go tanning on those beautiful beaches


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Yah and we can stay with Dave and DJ and GP and Sawheet


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 23, 2003)

well shorty just called and hung up on me cause she thought that she called a porn line with my raspy sick voice...then she called back and we chatted so i add her to my list


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 23, 2003)

HMMMMMM, I can officialy say that miss J'bo has the cutest voice in the entire world and the sweeeeeeeetest person ever, even for being sick.


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

*MY UPDATE*

OK,

Upon my little trip to Orlando this past weekend, I had the privilege to meet, Freeman in person.

Cool guy and I can tell he's a very funny person and to also hang around with!  

PS.  You NEED to stop eating at those BBQ places.  Sooooooooooooooooooooooo   bad 4 u!!!!!!


Also, I had the honor of Speaking via cellphone to MM.com's, Lorraine who of course stops in once every while at IM.com, too!

What a sweet voice she has! (yes, J'bo has one,too!)  Too bad my damn Nextel was cutting out o the interchange of East-West/I-4!  Grrrrr....  

Maybe next time Lorraine, we'll meet up in a month when I return again to Orlando!    Got your PM, we'll respond after my leg workout here at 6:15 pm!

To everyone:  A big   and Hello!!!  SS, J'Bo  I see you out there!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 23, 2003)

Yes, it's true, I ran into Dave up at Bob's Nutrition in Orlando.  We were going to try to hang out, but actually just ended up running into each other.  Super nice guy and I'm sure we'll get to hang out again soon.  Maybe train together sometime (although by the looks of him, he's way stronger than me!).  

oh, and the "smock" is black.  I WISH it was illuminated, that would be bad-ass!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

Well, the truth to the matter of that Freeman was that had I not ran into you in the store, I was going to swing by Illuminations around 12 pm after I ate.  Oh man, the Worldwide MRP just sucked ASS!!!    Before I descended back down to S.FLA, I ended up stopping at Tropi-grill and got 3 wimpy size boneless chicken breast, green salad and rice for the road.  So freaking hot on my drive that I ended up driving bare back to W. Palm Beach and stopped in and saw my trainer!  2 hours of heat and stinkin' orange fields.  It feels like I have a cold and a runny nose but I don't.  Just a dumb allergic reaction!  

As for the weights............  I told you that it's quality eating, supplementing, high level of concentration and great form that will help your strength.  But MOSTLY, HEART!!!  That's what it takes!  Not Sonny's or Shorty's BBQ !!    Take care Freeman, I'll see you again, next month and we'll plan it out better!  I just wish I could get up there on a Thurday night so we can go to Firestone's!!!

PS.  Thank you for the compliments on my personality!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Dude, not cool.



Oh come on IAB.  just an innocent joke.  Now get that finger outta my face or I'll steal your bike tires and seat.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Fire, go during January or February during the week.  There is no one there at that time.  If you can at least.  We did that my senior year four years ago and we did the whole park twice in one day.



Thank you SS.  I just made a mental note of this.  your the best!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Fire...shorty is right Jan is or May is the best time to go.
> 
> IAB...its only because he is with the army...he did not mean any harm
> ...



Thanks darling for seconding SS and also coving my 6 with IAB.   You were right J.  He is in the military and I'm sure he was on the same frequency.


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah and we can stay with Dave and DJ and GP and Sawheet



None of us live in Orlando except for Freeman and Lorraine.

The guys listed above area all "South Florida"  

You'd probably have a better time in S.FLA then C. FLA.  Techno Music, *G*, Beaches, Hotbods, *P* and some decent food.  But food is the last thing on your mind when hanging out with studs like GP and Sawheet.  Food is the  the last thing on your mind unless their in it!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> None of us live in Orlando except for Freeman and Lorraine.
> 
> The guys listed above area all "South Florida"
> ...



Orlando and Miami are minutes from eachother  Plus my boys will drive to see me...RIGHT  Nice subliminal message there DAVE  AND ITS NOT TECHNO   I am gonna go climbing and eat pie with Sawheet and GP and i have lots to do  YOU think i am just a big perv? Come on Dave you know me better than that...just like on the phone...i am a complete innocent angel.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 24, 2003)

If by minutes you mean 4 hours!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

4 hours is nothing! Although i am going to be staying in South Beach


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> So if someone comes to japan let me know  lol


when i'm in pride i'll come visit you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2003)

oh ya and i've met/talked to:

no one  lol


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

I'd talk to ya Crash.  Whats your number I'll call say hello talk dirty about what I'd like to do to J'Bo and then you can say you talked to someone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2003)

talking dirty with a guy


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Pm your number to me FS and i'll talk to ya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2003)

no collect calls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2003)

lol i gotta go to class but it'll be coming soon


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

You guys are starting a gay chat line here


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You guys are starting a gay chat line here




FS is gay!  Huh? WTF?   

Well...not that there'd be anything wrong with that?


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Orlando and Miami are minutes from eachother Plus my boys will drive to see me...RIGHT Nice subliminal message there DAVE  AND ITS NOT TECHNO  I am gonna go climbing and eat pie with Sawheet and GP and i have lots to do YOU think i am just a big perv? Come on Dave you know me better than that...just like on the phone...i am a complete innocent angel.



Subliminal?  I didn't see any subliminal messages.  Maybe it was a typing error on my part!   

House music... correct?   

Angel....  Yes!  

Hanging around in South Beach?  Sounds like a good plan.  How long can you lasts, though?


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> talking dirty with a guy



I'm with Crash.  Now, I'm  to call FS again!  J/K, B!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> If by minutes you mean 4 hours!!!



Exactly!!!

4 hours is nothing?  Well, I can think of many things to do in for 4 hours in a strange place than driving to it.

I'd like to relax, see a lot scenes, EAT, and have a quick nap for that time frame!    But that's just me.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> talking dirty with a guy


naaaa  just talk about dirty things we'd like to do to J'Bo mate.  now now now. what were you thinking.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Why are you talking about me being dirty  i am a clean and innocent girl (i have said that about 3 times in here this week)


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

I didn't say you were dirty J'Bo. Yes you are sweet and innocent but I'd like to do dirty things with you and discuss it beforehand  that is all.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh i c  i knew that silly i was just playing with you.
Careful what you type though.
Dont want a Mrs. Fire to some day discover IM 
Then it would be the perma dog house for you and i would be hunted down 
Well i have to head to bed...in training mode and i have to do cardio in the morning....night hunks of IM  TTYT


----------



## Dero (Nov 24, 2003)

FS, gay??????
That's it!!!
Termination of discussion with him!!!!


Night nite J'Bo!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> FS is gay!  Huh? WTF?
> 
> Well...not that there'd be anything wrong with that?



OK?  you see what you guys started?  Now Lorraine thinks I'm a rump wrangler!  sheesh.   No Lorraine, don't listen to them. I'm straight as and arrow.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh i c  i knew that silly i was just playing with you.
> Careful what you type though.
> Dont want a Mrs. Fire to some day discover IM
> ...



GOOD NIGHT SEXY!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FS, gay??????
> That's it!!!
> Termination of discussion with him!!!!
> ...



NO NO NO,, I'm not gay Dero. They are just teasing me  A G A I N.  Damn them.


----------



## Dero (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm straight as and arrow.


TMI!!!!
I certainly don't wanna know when you are supporting a woody!!!
 SHEEEEEEECH!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh man.  Why me?  Lordy Lordy Lordy.


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> TMI!!!!
> I certainly don't wanna know when you are supporting a woody!!!
> SHEEEEEEECH!!!!




 Poor Firestorm!  

Two things could happen.

Firestorm talking dirty about the things that turn him on about J'bo to Crash.

1) What dero said that could happen above!  

or

2) Crash would be getting a boner!    Now Firestorm... you did realize our friend, Crash.... da' HUGE-re-a-ction he might be gettin', didn't you?  LMAO!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Poor Firestorm!
> 
> Two things could happen.
> ...



Humm I never thought about that last one that way David.  my talking about Jen could in fact give him such a re jack tion.  very interesting you pointed that out.


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2003)

...no ones getting my number now unless it's a girl.... 

david your a sick sick man


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ...no ones getting my number now unless it's a girl....
> 
> david your a sick sick man



Come on as  if you did not know that Dave was Gay 
Listen to that voice  j/k dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2003)

hahahaha   


J'Bo did you get my pm??


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Come on as  if you did not know that Dave was Gay
> Listen to that voice  j/k dave


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2003)

Dave is *NOT* gay!

But I know someone who is though.  

m

P

o


?


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahahaha




I know a girl that would like your number.

But don't be fooled if it sounds like a manly voice.  There on Winstrol!  Do you believe me?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahahaha
> 
> 
> J'Bo did you get my pm??



Yes...did you get mine?

I know Dave your not gay your boyfriend is


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

I know quite a few gay men and friend's with a couple but I wouldn't call them my boyfriend.   I have NEVER had ANY interaction sexually whatsoever with another male!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

thats not what i heard


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

then, like usual... someone is lying about me.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

i was just joking  
getting you back for the hot weather talk


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i was just joking
> getting you back for the hot weather talk




I know you were.

To satisfy more for your pleasure, I am certain you would be pleased to know that I have a cold.



But on the other hand, I just stepped out and it is:

*Ft. Lauderdale, FL *

 81°F 
Partly Cloudy Feels Like
82°F 


UV Index: 5 Moderate 
Dew Point: 62°F 
Humidity: 52% 
Visibility: Unlimited  
Pressure: 30.09 inches and falling 
Wind: From the East Southeast at 10 mph


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

well how about this?

  Current Conditions at Winnipeg, Manitoba November 27, 2003  

Temp: N/A 

Light Snow 
  Humidity 100% 
 Wind Speed:  NNW 12 MPH 
 Barometer: N/A 
 Dewpoint: N/A 
 Wind Chill: N/A 

Updated at 1127 AM CST THU NOV 27 2003 





 Detailed Forecast for Winnipeg, Manitoba 

Today 
 Flurries
High -4°C

 Cloudy. 60 percent chance of flurries. Wind becoming northwest 30 km/h this afternoon. High minus 4. 


 pretty damn hot


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

I wished I could be there enjoying it with you.

Maybe we could build a *snow beach* and lay out in the *snow sand* and get a nice *snow tan!*   

Anyone else care to join us??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

Yah i wish you were here to hang out with too....it gets lonely here in the cold 
Only tan i get though is from the tanning beds...until June that is  otherthan the fact that i am going to Costa Rica in Jan  gonna meet up with Mr.G hopefully...if his girlfriend lets him


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah i wish you were here to hang out with too....it gets lonely here in the cold
> Only tan i get though is from the tanning beds...until June that is  otherthan the fact that i am going to Costa Rica in Jan  gonna meet up with Mr.G hopefully...if his girlfriend lets him



You mean there going to let you out of the country to another country with no laws?    I think, J'bo-babe, when you get to Costa Rica.... you may never-eeeeeeeevvvvvvvverrrrrrr  wanna leave!  It's very beautiful there.

Now.  Who is Mr. G.?  Mr. Guvernment?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

Yep they are gonna let me out of this country  and Costa Rica wont know what hit them. I may not leave...i may just detour on the way home and come live in Florida and live on your floor til i set up...you can support me too Dave  

Mr. Gov yep.


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yep they are gonna let me out of this country  and Costa Rica wont know what hit them. I may not leave...i may just detour on the way home and come live in Florida and live on your floor til i set up...you can support me too Dave
> 
> Mr. Gov yep.



Well, because your NOT Haitian, the INS would be retarded and stupid enough to make beautiful YOU (tart-tart) go back to Canada.  Whereas, if your on a 10 man boat and filled with 40-200 Haitian's or Cuban's they may let you stay here in the U.S.

NOTE:  I am not prejudice against the Haitian or Cuban race but stating a fact of what I read in the paper's every so often.  

Viva Forever!

As for the floor, why take the floor when you can take the other bed?  I do have more than one bed, ya know.   

I also may know of someone else's place you can stay at in Good ol' Florida.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well how about this?
> Today
> Flurries
> ...



minus 4 ... that's like a winter heat wave.  We're having achilly day at -14C.


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

those numbers are scary!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> HOW THE FUQ DO YOU ALWAYS SHOW UP IN TIME FOR YOUR LITTLE SMACKDOWN COMMENTS  RIGHT AFTER SOMEONE (usually J'Bo) BITCH SLAPS ME?????   My mother never liked you BO!!!



Actually homie...I posted that reply before I saw that you had replied.  Kudos to you for keeping family first man.  I understand those situations too man.  Always keep first things first...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, because your NOT Haitian, the INS would be retarded and stupid enough to make beautiful YOU (tart-tart) go back to Canada.  Whereas, if your on a 10 man boat and filled with 40-200 Haitian's or Cuban's they may let you stay here in the U.S.
> 
> NOTE:  I am not prejudice against the Haitian or Cuban race but stating a fact of what I read in the paper's every so often.
> ...



I wish they wouldnt let me go...ok i will take a bed...i know of someone else that may let me visit too  

NT..yah it was balmy


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

What is prompting you to go to Costa Rica???


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

dad said you and your sis want to come with me and step mom and bro? for free?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh, that is a good prompt (reason) to go!  How many days??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

I am leaving Jan.23 or something. Have to figure out if they allow tuna across the border  cause i will be semi dieting


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

i just typed over msn and rissy talked over the mic and i can honestly say that he is the cutest thing in the world...has an amazing laugh and is a wonderful man...if anyone ever gets the chance to go to Wild-onga  go see this work of art  petey


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

*blush* Thanks Darling, my face is hurting from laughing so hard.
Your the best Jen 

Wild-onga


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

Night babe


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I've met with J'Bo while I slept...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

Satan...you could have met more of me if you had sent me the porn


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

Have a good sleep babe?


----------

